# Overdue Mini-L Journal Picture Update 05/16 Last Page (Please Feedback)



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Tank: ADA Mini-L

Lighting: Archaea 36W power compact light fixture (on timer for 10 hour photoperiod with c02 via solenoid valve).

Hard-scape: Hornwood, Yamaya stone

Substrate: Amozonia II and Power Sand

Flora: glossostigma Elatinoides, cryptocoryne parva, myriophyllum pinnatum, ludwigia peruensis, java fern, ruffle sword. (Waiting on Blyxa and Java moss to finish layout).

Fauna: None. Still cycling and growing in. I plan on putting in CRS and Celestial Pearl Danio. Also debating on cardinals. 

Hardware: Eheim 2211, ADA Solenoid valve, Waterplant c02 injection system, no lily pipes, but Eheim equipment concealed by plants, and I will soon start dosing Brighty K special lights fertz. (Will get drop checker as soon as funds arrive).

Notes: I apologize for not posting my initial steps in this journal. I just now got access to a camera. So far everything seems to be going well. I just separated out and individually planted the glosso in the foreground. I'm going for a hybrid natural/dutch style aquarium. I did not use the dry start method. I just went with the normal wet start, and set up the substrate using bacter 100 and clear super. I slopped the aquascape toward the back and decided that the specific piece of driftwood I got looked best as the centerpiece of the tank. I'm excited to know what the glosso will look like fully grown in. I suspect that it will take over soon. Also, one problem I ran into, that may have occurred because I messed with the soil after I added water, was that the power sand migrated from the bottom of the soil to the top. I wasn't too concerned about it however, since I suspect the glosso will eventually cover it all anyway. The bubbles that you see floating around are from the ceramic c02 diffuser that comes with the Waterplant system. 

I'm open to suggestions and will answer questions. Thanks!

**Yes those are real blue Morpho butterflies from Peru above my tank.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone have any feedback for me?


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

i feel like you can slope the substrate more to give it more depths.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you think I should add more, or just take some time slopping it, because I do have more substrate?


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Are those java ferns in the background? If the rhizome is buried under the substrate it'll eventually rot, you should have it tied to some wood or a rock


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes. I didn't even think about that. Thanks for letting me know. I have some rocks I'll tie them to. 

I'll post some more pics when I rescape and move some stuff around. I should be getting blyxa in Friday.


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

i think its ultimately up to you, depending oh what kind of scape you're looking for. but i would take a bit off the front and move it to the back, and maybe add a little bit more. that's what i'd do though.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright. I took your advice pomby, and it looks a lot better with the added depth. I put more aquasoil in the back left and gave it some intensive height. The slope is actually noticeable now, and the wood looks a lot larger. I completely removed the Java ferns and threw them away, for the root bottoms were already rotted. I don't think I would have found a decent place for them anyway. I can't wait for the blyxa, I think the midground grass will look sharp.

Any other suggestions?

More photos soon.

Edit*

Also, anyone have any tips for growing glosso. I think my lightening and substrate are perfect, perhaps all I need now is patience? They seem to want to grow toward the light rather than laterally right now...


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

ha! i didn't like those java ferns anyway. aaaannnnnd the wife wins again 

love you <3


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Your icon is not cool at all.


----------



## thewife (Jan 26, 2011)

funny ha-ha? 

[snicker]


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i feel like the most visually interesting part of your driftwood is being hidden by the plants. have you tried flipping it around 180˚ so that the solid "trunk" portion of the branch disappears into the planted area? maybe saw off about 3" of it if you feel like it sticks out too far after flipping it.

doing that would make it more aesthetically appealing, just my opinion.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1, I agree.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tip there. I'll look into that when I do my tank maintenance tomorrow.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright, I've rearranged the aquascape and I've also planted Blyxa. It came in looking rough, but hopefully it will start to feel better in a few days. I think it looks better already though. I've also planted a couple of Corymbosa Kompacts and took out the Ludwigia. I'm open to more suggestions to enhance my aquascape. Thanks.

Edit*** I still have not had time to mess with my piece of drift wood, but I plan on perhaps using a saw and cutting it so I can place the more attractive piece in the center. The slopping looks nice though, I think.


----------



## JohnnyTran (May 11, 2010)

you should raise the light all the way up. or your gonna end up growing algae in your tank with that light  anyways, ur tank is looking good!


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Aww. Thanks Johnny. I'm digging it so far. I just always feel so underwhelmed about my aquascaping abilities. I'll move stuff around to get it looking perfect. Any other suggestions?


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a video update guys. Take a look and tell me what you think so far. I think that when the carpet grows in and the Blyxa recovers, I'll be looking pretty damn good. I'm still deciding on whether to move the piece of driftwood to a more aesthetically appealing location. I appreciate you guys that gave me the advice to slope the substrate some more. This really have the tank some character. I'm still open to feedback and thoughts. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAb3MpmWN_k


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks nice! Does the driftwood look good when you have it vertical?


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried it vertical, but it took away its power as the focal point, which was my overall goal. I'm still entertaining some ideas, even thinking about putting some moss on a few parts of it. 

Also, I've noticed parts of my myrio are browning and dying toward the bottom. I'm guessing this has to do with the fact that the bottom parts aren't getting enough light. Any thoughts on this problem? I honestly figured they still be getting enough light. It might be because the Sword's leaves are covering some of the Myrio stems.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

New pics with new growth and layout. Please feel free to comment, ask questions, and give feedback. This is right after first glosso trim. Excuse the blue tubing. I'm about to upgrade to the glass diffuser.

Here's the video update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sfjm7a6EXyM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

cool beans. looks like you are on your way and are getting your elbows wet!! The slope does add more depth and was a step in the right direction for the scape you're working with. Don't be afraid to tinker with the wood placement. Your glosso will want to grow tall, as I'm sure you are starting to notice. Really get at it and cut it back, then you can propogate it with the clippings. You want to cut, near the base of the plant, just above where the leaves meet the stem. This plant will really take off and I think will start to look really cool. You may want to reconsider the placement/groupings of some of your plants. The sword really pulls a lot of focus to the corner of the tank. Also, the clip on light cord in the back pulls focus too. I'm sure when things really start to fill in, you won't notice the cord. 

Here's a thought, and by no means is this what you should do, but merely a suggestion of something that I would like to do, and when I look at this tank, this is what comes to my mind. Have you taken a look at the wabi-kusa setups that some have created with these tanks. They look something like this:















You could remove the wood, then reposition your sword just off center...if you really wanted to get precise, you could try to try to work within the golden ratio. So your sword would be the main focus. Then you would pull in the plants around it to support it and mix in with it, having the glosso being the sole plant outside of the wabi kusa. It would be like an island with the sword and the other plants, sprouting from the field of glosso. 

I understand wanting to hide the filter and diffuser and all the external hardware in the corner. But instead of using the sword as a shield, why not showcase it. Eventually the hardware can always be pulled for photos, and even upgraded down the line. Just my thoughts. I'm stoked you've got this tank up and running. Looking forward to what you do with it. There will be tons of trial and error, but just stay patient...especially when the algae comes...

best,

-el g


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Perhaps I could just move the Sword to encompass the golden ratio and use the myrio to hide the hardware in that corner, you know...just do a swap placement? I was originally intending to use the wood as the centerpiece....But also bear in mind that I'm not really going for the "nature aquarium" feel as I am going for a more "natural aquarium" look. 

I like the wood placement, but someone suggested sawing it down to make it smaller. I've been too lazy/scared to attempt that. What do you think? 

I will continue to aggressively cut down the glosso to make it grow nearer to the soil. It's taking a while to settle in, but I can see runners and new growth popping up every day with the added c02 and root supplements.

I actually like how I'm coming together so far. 

Thanks a lot for the input Fat Guy.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

IntrepidAquarist said:


> Perhaps I could just move the Sword to encompass the golden ratio and use the myrio to hide the hardware in that corner, you know...just do a swap placement? I was originally intending to use the wood as the centerpiece....But also bear in mind that I'm not really going for the "nature aquarium" feel as I am going for a more "natural aquarium" look.


:thumbsup: Awesome idea. 

I wouldn't touch the wood though, I actually kind of like it. I'd maybe tie a bit of moss to it, but that's all.


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like I got some work ahead of me for tomorrow. 

I appreciate all of the input and advice.

Edit**@Dollface:

Any suggestions on moss for my particular setup?


----------



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

This tank has gone through a lot of rescaping, plant removal and additions, and equipment additives. I will gladly accept both feedback and questions. Thank you.


----------

